# HGH cycles/injections



## SivikR (Dec 21, 2003)

I am wanting to get a cycle of HGH, I want to know how long is a normal cycle, how much should I take, and how often, what size needle is good? I heard 29, as for the injection, how deep do you go? Just undereath the top layer of skin into the fat? 
Is the hgh in mexico legit?

Thanks


----------



## gr81 (Dec 21, 2003)

Man you don't know enough about GH to run it bro, you need to take some time and learn what teh fuck you are doing. trust me on that, only you benefit from that. Besides that GH is injected subcutaneously (in the fat) and a normal dosage is 4-8 iu/ day. You want to run Growth AS LONG AS YOU CAN,preferably over six months at least, I say over a year thou. You have to run some anabolics with it, or at least relatively high doses of insulin man. You need to know what you are doing before making teh decision ot hop on the growth! read up.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Dec 21, 2003)

I would not buy my GH off the shelf in MX.


----------



## SivikR (Dec 21, 2003)

I guess answers to 3 of 8 is not bad. Anyway I never said I was going to do just hgh, just wanted to know a little more about it.
Pop a pill, and relax bro.


----------



## gr81 (Dec 21, 2003)

I am relaxed, I am just sayin. Believe me I could give less of a fuck bout what you are gonna do. I just think it is funny that someone who doesn't know shit about something as major as GH is just gonna hop into it like that. Its not a good idea. Hey I gave you an answer to the dosage and length and where to inject. Use an insulin needle, yes 29g is fine. Go as deep as the fat is, very simple. But hey guess what, if you don't like our answers, why don't you go and do the research yourself instead of asking others to give you all the answers? Growth Hormone is a very expensive ordeal and it is a very major decision, you should be more concerned, thats all I was sayin...


----------



## Mudge (Dec 21, 2003)

6 months is the norm, as far as how much to run 4iu a day and up is pretty typical. Side effects vary though, and without knowing a thing about your shape throwing figures out there is worthless. Its based somewhat on your size, what you want, and how much you can afford since you are looking at thousands of dollars here.

Unless you have a serious reason to run hGH I would not do so.


----------



## prolangtum (Dec 21, 2003)

gr81 is right. If you have to ask how, you shouldnt run it. This goes for slin, DNP, and even AAS. I mean, this are the minor details. GH alone wont do jack shit besides keep you lean. It needs to be ran with a nice amount of androgens and some slin too, since you can get hypoglycemic from long use. If you dont know how to inject sub Q, then there is no way you know how to use slin. So I say back off both. Besides, unless your over 35 or a competitve top level BBer, you will get many more lbs of lbm from good old test, Think of how many cycles you could do of just test alone on the $500 you would have paid for good, legit domestic GH. Dont even get me started on that Chinese crap people are buying...


----------



## gr81 (Dec 21, 2003)

^^thank you, glad someone knows the deal. Why even touch the growth unless 1) you have kindof exhausted your options with the AAS therapy and/or 2) you are gonna be trying to compete seriously, in which case spending thousands upon thousands of dollars/ year on GH and AAS would essentially for you? GH isn't a recreational BB drug in the way that the anabolics are man. It isn't the type of shit you can just do without knowing anything about. What happens when you miscalculate your shit and waste months of drugs b/c you mixed you kit incorrectly? money down the drain! If you aren't familiar with the term hyperlasma then you need to crack a book SivikR. Stop lookin for the easy way out!


----------



## Mudge (Dec 21, 2003)

* Hyperplasia


----------



## gr81 (Dec 21, 2003)

oops I made a spellin error damnit. Time to get to sleep eh?! good lookin. by the way that purple whatever is very intimidating mudge, for gods sake look at him go!!!! aaaaaahhhhhh...


----------



## SivikR (Dec 23, 2003)

gr8, your a dumbass. You don't need to jump all over my ass, just cause you think its cute. I said to chill, and there you go, post after post, you still got shit to say. It was a simple question, just looking for a simple answer, if you think I dont know what I'm doing let me know, and have it be that. You don't have to tighten up your clit and be a little bitch about everything.

By the way man, is spell check that hard to use?

Thanks for the post Mudge


----------



## gr81 (Dec 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by SivikR *_
> It was a simple question, just looking for a simple answer, if you think I dont know what I'm doing let me know, and have it be that.




I hate to break it to you pal but nothing about GH is simple, there are no simple answers either. It is very complicated shit. Thats right I keep talkin, and Imma keep talkin and you can either try to take it for what its worth or walk blindly into something that you can easily fuck up. think about that shit. Spell check, this isn't a word program, there is no spell check. Second of all I bet your dumb ass doesn't know what hyperplasia is or how its relevant to growth hormone, do you smart ass? You are the fool my friend b/c if you would have half a brain you would realize that you don't know shit about the drugs and maybe you would learn to shut your mouth and get educated by people who are in the know! You should thank me for my advice and take what you can from it instead of having such a stupid sense of pride to listen to people. You can talk all the shit you want pal but you will never have the test level to say that shit to my face. Get to studyin for a few months straight and then try to speak on me clown.


----------



## prolangtum (Dec 23, 2003)

Yes it was a simple question.........One that could be done by researching on your own, thats why he jumped on your ass.


----------



## gr81 (Dec 23, 2003)

hye prolang, I checked out those sites you mod at, looks pretty cool. I will peep em out more in the future.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 23, 2003)

2nd one is somewhat recently re-opened I believe, Superior is Bouncer's site


----------



## prolangtum (Dec 23, 2003)

yep, superior is Bouncer's site, I honestly dont like steroidsupport too much, I actually spend most of my time over at AL.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Dec 24, 2003)

I think surperiormuscle and steroid support have really good chemist boards...pretty informative articles on sticky too. I want Prince to start a chemist sub forum.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 24, 2003)

Conversion board is a good place for chemist nerds, other than that seriously, people are doing simple conversions or home-made products by simply suspending them. I seriously doubt anyone is doing hard core stuff like re-esterifying thier own goods at home.


----------



## prolangtum (Dec 24, 2003)

This one guy by the name of Spidey, over at SM, was explaining how you can make many things from 1-T cyp, and M 1T powder. With Mike selling M 1T powder for $15, he estimated it would cost him about $35-$30 to convert M 1T into var. Sure beats $90 a gram. He also added butyrate esters to boldenone and nandrolone base. I gotta get a job where he works.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 24, 2003)

I'll have to check that section out today.


----------



## hb1 (Sep 21, 2010)

gr81 said:


> I am relaxed, I am just sayin. Believe me I could give less of a fuck bout what you are gonna do. I just think it is funny that someone who doesn't know shit about something as major as GH is just gonna hop into it like that. Its not a good idea. Hey I gave you an answer to the dosage and length and where to inject. Use an insulin needle, yes 29g is fine. Go as deep as the fat is, very simple. But hey guess what, if you don't like our answers, why don't you go and do the research yourself instead of asking others to give you all the answers? Growth Hormone is a very expensive ordeal and it is a very major decision, you should be more concerned, thats all I was sayin...


 
I can never understand why when a new guy reaches out to ask a question people lash out and say go do research? I mean, isnt that what he is doing? I mean he isnt just "hoping on it " he's here asking questions right?
Im here because I Googled HGH to do MORE research, and this site came up! Sounded like a good place to ask questions..but now maybe not.
I am no expert but do have 5 aas cycles under my belt. But as you more or less indicate, HGH is another animal all together.

My advise to the Bro is to Google HGH and read all you can on it. Find sites that are dedicated to HGH and be careful about sites that make it sound like a "Wonder Drug." 
I have seen HGH adds claiming the product will transform you in 6 weeks! Bullsht.

HGH certainly does require a serious committment as it takes a long while to reap the hoped-for benefits. Its not like a test cycle that helps transform your body comp in just 8 weeks.
Im am on week 8 @ 4 iu split morning/Afternoon and no major body changes yet. By the end of my second 200iu kit, I hope to see some fat loss. I am sleeping better though.
My question here was actually for another person on my site wanting to know how long is the average cycle. In my opinion, you need to go through at least three kits to be able to "see" the results.
But those with lower B/F and advanced diet and excersize routines will see better results than someone that does not have all of the supporting aspects in place...proper diet, exercize, rest, same as any aas you might use.
And no,,,,I am not saying HGH is an aas ha ha.

Any way, what are your thoughts on the average length of an HGH cycle?
6 Months?

Thanks,

HB1


----------



## hb1 (Sep 21, 2010)

Mudge said:


> 6 months is the norm, as far as how much to run 4iu a day and up is pretty typical. Side effects vary though, and without knowing a thing about your shape throwing figures out there is worthless. Its based somewhat on your size, what you want, and how much you can afford since you are looking at thousands of dollars here.
> 
> Unless you have a serious reason to run hGH I would not do so.


 

Mudge, Thanks. You answered my question without me having to ask it at the same time as helping the other Bro.

HB1


----------



## Outlaw04 (Oct 4, 2010)

I appreciate all of your knowledge out there.. I too am looking for some site to be educated on.. used to do a lot of test and susp... years ago...

been out of the gym for awhile.. been back about 18 months steady.. 4 weeks in to test.. adding some dec next week...  looking to get educated on GH and insl.... can you guys who seem to know help point me in the right direction...

6'2 240lbs probably around 18-19 % bf.. 48 years old any help would be great...


----------



## dimz (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey im new to this just need to know somehting extra about GH , i got hektik back pains on my left side i think a disc mite have slipped or sumshit its been goin on for about a year now , would takin GH fix up some of the tore muscles / tendons ??? help with recovery n that ?? im gettin weekly messages , chiro , and physio.


----------



## Mooksman (Aug 19, 2011)

Maybe^^


----------



## pieguy (Aug 19, 2011)

For injury repair, most people will recommend peptides like IGF-LR3 I believe. My experience with them is weak but maybe GMO can comment. He fixed his messed up right rotater cuff pretty bad and said his IGF-LR3 protocol along with I think CJC-1295 and the problem went away permanently. 

I'm thinkin of using some peptides on my elder folks to see if it'll fix some tendinitis so hopefully he comments.


----------

